# Pictures!



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

:clap2::clap2:Hey guys.. I think there should be a thread to share pictures of the best times in Mexico or just you favorite pics!  SHARE SHARE SHARE


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If we could just 'drag and drop' from our photos, it would be handy. Having to select photos, send them to another site, then go through hoops to have them appear here; that's too much.
I suppose it is that way to prevent us from posting everything we've ever done in a photo gallery spanning decades worth of bandwidth.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mstever said:


> :clap2::clap2:Hey guys.. I think there should be a thread to share pictures of the best times in Mexico or just you favorite pics!  SHARE SHARE SHARE


It'll be the exception rather than the rule that you find a web forum which stores our photos on its servers. Too much bandwith. Too many opportunities for virus. So, as indicated above, we have to upload to third-party sites and link here. Therefore, rather than upload single photos I have some online photo albums to which I will occassionally link. Photos are good but it takes some time and effort to manage them properly.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

May I suggest a mid-ground. Since we'd be clogging the servers with our photographic masterpieces I find that the posting directly to the Forum would not be a good idea.

BUT...

What if we agree to set up a DropBox location that we could leave pictures in for all to see. I'm not that versed in it, I used it for business several times, but then we'd be able to put on the Forum, "see my pics at (whatever the file name) on DropBox" I know that you "win" more storage space there if you refer people, so maybe that's an idea, short of everyone getting their own website, or God Forbid, FACEBOOK - which I totally don not know how it, nor want to use.

Just an idea.


----------



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> What if we agree to set up a DropBox location that we could leave pictures in for all to see. I'm not that versed in it, I used it for business several times, but then we'd be able to put on the Forum, "see my pics at (whatever the file name) on DropBox" I know that you "win" more storage space there if you refer people, so maybe that's an idea, short of everyone getting their own website, or God Forbid, FACEBOOK - which I totally don not know how it, nor want to use.
> 
> Just an idea.


Is dropbox a website? Sounds like a great idea! I just want to see pictures


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Security Warning*



FHBOY said:


> May I suggest a mid-ground. Since we'd be clogging the servers with our photographic masterpieces I find that the posting directly to the Forum would not be a good idea.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


I love seeing pictures and have viewed some that have been posted recently. Very nice but a word of warning is in order.

People should recognize that with modern digital photography there are security dangers. Information is often imbedded in the photos that you take, especially with smart phones with their GPS capabilities.

Here is an excerpt from a security site: "This information is stored in every digital image, in the form of EXIF tags, and you can extract it using Windows Explorer or with the help of even the most basic image editing software. In the case of mobile phones, your pictures may even include location information thus giving others an idea of the exact geographic coordinates where that shot was taken." What does this mean?

It means that information can be extracted from the picture showing your children in front of their school, thereby determining the exact location of their school and the date the picture was taken.

Likewise the picture of you and the children at the beach can determine that as of that date (say two days ago) you and your family were on the coast of Mexico (can determine exact city and beach) and not at your Ajijic residence.

Or the exact location of the nice house that you are so proud of and the interior shots showing your furnishing, electronics and artwork, etc.

That is one of the things people must be aware of when posting their "daily" routines and pictures to Facebook, etc. or any other site. People reveal far too much information to people they hardly know.

To be forewarned is to be forearmed. Just a safety reminder folks.

And your children should be taught these facts as most of them share pictures and information indiscriminately on the internet. Most of them text and post every time they f***!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Morelia scenes*









Fuente de Las Tarascas









Section of el Acueducto near the downstream end.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Dropbox*



mstever said:


> Is dropbox a website? Sounds like a great idea! I just want to see pictures


Dropbox (Dropbox.com) is a place in the "cloud". Like I said, someone more familiar with it could set it up, give us who aren't too good at it instructions and we'd be safely sharing images amongst ourselves.

As with posting to the Forum, I believe there should be password protection so the issue that was pointed out about safety is addressed. I would not like to see this addition end up like/on Facebook or such and would need to trust all who have access, as we do on the Forum.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Safety when posting images? Why not avoid the worry and post photos only of public places, not inside your home.

With all due respect, to me, this is a very minor worry in today's world.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Morelia! I love the city, especially the area represented by the photos. We have friends in Acuitzio and usually stay in a (very affordable) Howard Johnson's that is near the area pictured when we travel to Michoacan.


----------

